# Zählen wie oft Methode aufgerufen wurde



## FM@BHW (17. Nov 2005)

Hallo zusammen.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit zu zählen wie oft eine Methode aufgerufen wurde :?: 

Danke schonmal.

Gruss


----------



## Mag1c (17. Nov 2005)

Hi,

wenn du den Code verändern kannst, mach eine statische Variable in die Klasse und zähle sie bei jedem Methodenaufruf um eins nach oben.

Wenn das nicht geht, bleibt dir wohl nur ein Griff in die JVMDI-Trickkiste 

Gruß
Mag1c


----------



## FM@BHW (17. Nov 2005)

@ Mag1c

Ich werds ausprobieren!
Vielen Dank schonmal.

Gruss


----------

